# Any Planers that don't Snipe?



## wormwood (Aug 6, 2008)

Forgive me if this is common knowledge (I searched...), but are there any surface planers nowadays that don't snipe?

I'm not talking about $10,000 machines, rather machines in a hobbiest's shop, i.e., <$1000.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You're going to end up with some snipe on almost all planers in that category. There are a number of ways to minimize it however. First is good adjustment of the outfeed table. Second is light cuts. Third is to support the piece as it exits the planer. Lastly, if all else fails, plan for it and either cut off the end or sand it flat. I have the Dewalt 734 (the newer version of their older 733) and if I do all those steps above, I end up with minimal snipe. This easily sands out.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

wormwood said:


> Forgive me if this is common knowledge (I searched...), but are there any surface planers nowadays that don't snipe?


What's a snipe?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those with some form of snipe control (cutterhead lock or 4-post screws) do better than those with none, but eventually all planers that I know of can leave some snipe. It can vary depending on the wood and feed techniques. I can go several boards and several passes with no detectable snipe, then bam, there it is one board out of the blue.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*i have a Jet 15"*

I get no snipe. You can feed an extra board at the end of your workpieces to prevent snipe if that becomes necessary. That will eliminate the snipe easily and cheaply. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

RetiredLE said:


> What's a snipe?


I heard one last night...now where'd I put that canvas bag?


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

http://woodgears.ca/jointer/planer_snipe.html


maybe it will help?


----------



## marcopolo (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought a rigid brand planer about two months ago and leveled the infeed and outfeed tables and have about 60 board feet through it with no snipe. I even ran some 6 foot long 2x4 without support and no issue. I feel its all in how the machine is adjusted.


----------



## wormwood (Aug 6, 2008)

jaxonquad said:


> http://woodgears.ca/jointer/planer_snipe.html
> 
> 
> maybe it will help?


 Very good link, thanks!


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes and no, it's the geometry of the machine. As a board passes through the planer it's secured by infeed rollers, a pressure bar and outfeed rollers. Once the end gets by the infeed rollers and pressure bar it's only held by the outfeed rollers. Pinch a pencil in between your index finger and thumb, how easy is it to push either end up or down? Like a teeter totter. Hold it with index, middle finger and thumb and it's much more stable, as the board will be held by infeed rollers and pressure bar when entering the planer. On stationary planers, you can adjust the rollers on the bed, don't know if this can be done on a portable. A fine setting, 0.001" on the bed rollers reduces the amount of possible fulcrum movement. Using a sacrificial board, end to end on your work piece will eliminate that sudden release as the work passes by the pressure bar. If you go to the outfeed side of the planer and hold the board flat to the bed, you may eliminate or reduce snipe. If the bed rollers are high, lifting up on the board may cause the opposite of snipe, cripe! 

Close settings on the bed rollers may cause feeding problems with rough, hairy stock. Many of us don't worry about snipe, if it should happen, we just cut it off, others are concerned with every inch of stock. With proper planer adjustments and care in feeding, you can eliminate most snipe but it will show it's ugly self now and then.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Dewalt 735 and I don't normally get snipe. I have the optional in feed/out feed tables. I used to have to move it around a lot when I was using my garage as a shop. The end and out feed tables would get out of adjustment and I would get noticeable snipe. Now that I don't move it that often I don't detect any snipe. Also, I don' t normally take much off in each pass.
Tom


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

marcopolo said:


> I bought a rigid brand planer about two months ago and leveled the infeed and outfeed tables and have about 60 board feet through it with no snipe. I even ran some 6 foot long 2x4 without support and no issue. I feel its all in how the machine is adjusted.


I have the same machine and like you i dont get any snipe. It has the bed lock which i use and lift up on the board comming out. If i get some snipe it is my flault. I belive it to be a good machine i have had mine around 2 yrs of just when they came out i bought it. I have the jointer also and it work's very well out of the box. These are low price machine's but i can plane down wood just like the high price machine's . Just not 15" or bigger which i don't need.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ditto on the DW735. Keep the infeed/outfeed tables adjusted, light passes and no noticeable snipe.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I get no snipe. You can feed an extra board at the end of your workpieces to prevent snipe if that becomes necessary. That will eliminate the snipe easily and cheaply. :thumbsup: bill


I agree that's what I do and the last board going through either has to be a scrap piece or it will may have snipe. One with it is much better then all of them for sure.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The best lunchbox planers I know of are the DW735 Dewalt, and the 13" Ridgid as far as snipe goes... The edge by far goes to the Dewalt... I for one can't afford one, yet... I suspect when my Ryobi wears out, I will likely pick one up, or whatever they have available that is as good at that time...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

RetiredLE said:


> What's a snipe?


You never went Snipe hunting.

George


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I recently bought the Steel City 40200H with the helical/spiral cutterhead. Once I got the infeed and outfeed tables adjusted I have seen almost no snipe. I have not run any longer boards thru it yet, I will this weekend tho. It leaves a very smooth finish as well.

Amazon has it for 549.00 free shipping. It also has a 5 yr warrany.

Robert


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> You never went Snipe hunting.
> 
> George


Nope. Looks like they would be hard to hit.


----------

